# Midwest Sportsman



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI that the Central Ohio Division will be holding its first tournament on Wed. April 21 . Hope to see some of you there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , I will be selling 50/50 tickets at each event . The $$$ will be used to help the guys that make the CLASSIC with there expenses .   

I also will have the raffle tickets for :
*1st. Place-- Artic Cat ATV 400 4X4 Automatic*​*2nd. Place--12X20 Car/Boat Port Installed*​*3rd. Place--2 Custom Made Rods to the Winners Specifications and Delivered to Your Home Address*​Only 2000 tickets will be sold for this drawing .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , i have a few guys that realy want to fish but will be needing a partner that has a boat . They are more than willing to pay there share of all expences .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I will also be accepting membership forms and dues at the ramp . I will be there by 5:00 for the first event to accomedate for this . There is no surcharge fee to register for your membership at the ramp .  The first event is sneeking up fast so dont let it pass you by .


----------



## wanna-b-angler (Apr 10, 2004)

i am one of the none boaters hydro is speaking of. i am definetly willing to pay my share and catch my share ( if i can ), so if you need a partner for an event i am listed on the midwest site (our division )or pm me. i just need to know 24 hrs in advance as so i can arrange a vac. day from work. thanks and hope to here from one, some, or all of you.... conan clevenger.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys , only 2 days left until the first Tournament .  I cant wait , it is going to be a good time .  Again , i will be there around 5:00 pm for those teams that would like to register and pay there yearly membership fee's .


See you there .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck phil on your first tournament. I hope things work out for you. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a bad feeling that the rain will hurt how many teams show up .  If so theres always next week .  The good thing is that as a team , only your top 8 finishes count for your points and teams can still sign up after the first tournament and still do good .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , as expected . I believe that the storms kept teams from showing up .  There were only 3 teams (including myself)  that showed up for the first event . I was the only one to catch a keeper but unfortionatly my motor decided not to start when it was time to come in and I was a couple min. late to weigh in  The fish i caught was only between .99-1.0# and with the late penalty of 1#/min I was then in the hole . 

Next tournament should be better . I hope that the weather is more stable and we get a better turn out . If you would like to fish the circuit but are worried that you cant compete because of missing the first tourn'y , dont be affraid to join in , only your best 8 tourn. scores count for the year . You could still make the classic as long as you fish 8 events .

Thanks to the teams that showed up tonight ! I greatly appreciate your participation .


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

I Agree With Weather. Alot A Guys Knew They Could Miss A Couple Bad Weather Tournys And Still Qualify. You Also Have Atleast 2 Or 3 Teams Signed That Didnt Show. So Your Next Tourny Should Be A Minimum Of 5 Or 6 Teams Correct. Plus The Teams That Didnt Show Because Of Weather. Should Be A Good Circuit Phil. Get That Motor Fixed! Hope It Isnt Anything Major. Looks Like I Am In For More Rain This Sunday! I Just Cant Catch A Break.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hang in there Phil! 

What kinda shape was Griggs in after the past few days of rain? Docks in yet?


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Phil, it was nice to finally meet you. It is only going to get better and more boats as the season goes on. Looking forward to Alum already  Shake, they had one dock in. One of the club guys said the workers scattered like ants when the rain started  Let us know how you do this weekend Phil at Buckeye...BD


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks BIGDAWG the privalige was all mine . Im so glad that you guys stuck around , I thought that you would split on me . It looked like you were just as disapointed as I was . We will have a better tourny next week and I hope that we have better weather so we get more boats . See you there .


----------

